# Baratza Encore vs Nemox Lux



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum. I am from the UK (London) but live in Bavaria now...hope it's OK for me to post on here as I'm no longer in the UK!

I'm picking up a gaggia classic on Saturday (my first proper espresso machine of my own, I have used a family member's quite a few times though) and need a grinder.

My budget isn't very much, and I'm torn between these two. Does anyone have any experience with both of these that could recommend one or the other? Or even provide another better recommendation around the same price point?

The baratza is €135 new, and the Nemox is €100 used (but looking in very good condition) or €140 new.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## CantGetNoSleep (Sep 4, 2016)

Iberital MC2 maybe?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is the Bratatza capable of espresso grinding, thought it was only fit for brewed?


----------



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

The iberital seems difficult to find over here...a quick Google has brought up only UK sites, and I'd imagine shipping costs would be a bit steep

I didn't know that about the Encore, I guess I assumed it could grind fine enough..


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

BritinBayern said:


> The iberital seems difficult to find over here...a quick Google has brought up only UK sites, and I'd imagine shipping costs would be a bit steep
> 
> I didn't know that about the Encore, I guess I assumed it could grind fine enough..


Hi,

I bought an Encore about a year ago when I first got into coffee and it didn't grind quite fine enough out of the box but it was absolutely fine for me to learn with especially as I had to then put more effort into dosing and tamping. This year I upgraded my coffee machine to a duo temp pro and although I'm thinking about a mignon in the long run I actually discovered several modifications you can do to the encore very easily and I now seem to have a stepless encore that is capable of grinding so fine it chokes my DTP on anything below about the fourth setting! I'm managing to dial in perfectly to produce perfect extractions in perfect time with amazing taste so super happy with it! It's also very small and light and easy to clean.

If you'd like to know the mods I did to it I'd be more than happy to set them out for you.


----------

